# Quail



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought this would be fun and informative. Look at the picture and tell me where you would find the quail almost every time.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Depends on the time of day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> Depends on the time of day.


Not as much as you would think it would.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Then sounds like you have a properly trained covey of quail!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

On the ground? ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Behindddddddd Ya!!!!!!! :

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These are wild quail. I don't think you could train them and we don't put out any grain either.

Saltwater you are gonna have narrow it down a little more.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

under the big bush/tree thing in the middle of the picture?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

einspänner said:


> under the big bush/tree thing in the middle of the picture?


Winner Winner.
It's a wild rose bush. The only one on the property. 
It keeps them protected from predators. And for a food source, it has ragweed and goat weed growing around it.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> These are wild quail. I don't think you could train them and we don't put out any grain either.


I realize this, I was joking, thus the smiley face.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought it would be nice to get some of the new hunters thinking about quail habitat. Having a good strategy, and knowing what quail like. It leads to more bird contact for the young dogs. 
Other places that I find quail in the area are fence lines that normally have some kind of briars growing on them. Edges of the gravel roads that have good cover. All of the places have a good food source near by.
Although quail can get their water from dew, I have found them near small streams that have dense trees and brush. These were on the edges of food plots.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Fence lines, plum thickets, draws. Shelter belts. A lot of the grass that people hunt are too thick for the quail to move through, and thus you won't find them there. Two days ago, I found a covey of 20+ birds scattered out on top of pasture ground next to a draw. It was beautiful. I also found a smaller covey not 150 yards from the larger covey. Sometimes you can catch them in grain fields (milo) feeding at particular times of the time. Just depends on the locale, and time of day and weather, obviously.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

my granfathers rule still works - 50yds 2 cover - 50yds 2 feed - 50yds 2 water - these are hot spots - I also love old homesteads - they seem to hold birds


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

If it was Gambel Quail I'd say the giant cactus that nobody wants to go near.. but there is no cactus lol


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well I have to admit I cheated. I thought it was the bush, but then I clicked on the picture and saw the caption "Magic Bush" so then I knew.  


The last two days I've gone dumpster diving at construction sites for wood to build a quail pen. Time to FINALLY introduce Miss Scout to some live birds. She was thrilled with the quail wings I got her. I'm looking forward to some eggs, too!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

To kinda add to this thread, I thought that I would add a picture of where I run my dogs. Often there are wild quail there, but not always in the same spot. Sometimes they are there, sometimes they aren't. 
But they are usually located in the back bunch of trees. Dogs will run the line, down to the pond, and then push on out to the back corner.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-J 1 thing I hate R stick tights - but quail do love them - a V could careless - just another reason 2 have a V !!!! if U own a long haired pointer - U know what I meen !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

do you mean the things I call "sticky buds"?, they're a pain to get out of Ruby's beard.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har at home a Very small seed - the quail eat them up - U with a wired - next 4 hours grooming - - PIKE comes out shiny like new penny - me a hour just 2 get them off my shoe laces


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> V-J 1 thing I hate R stick tights - but quail do love them - a V could careless - just another reason 2 have a V !!!! if U own a long haired pointer - U know what I meen !!!!


My girlfriend shows Irish Setters for a living and when they hit the field you can rest assured that if there is a burr in the field, they are going to find it. So, sometimes, when we are going to be hunting and such, she will spray them down with PAM or cooking oil. It helps with the removal of the burrs. 

Afterwards though, other dogs like to lick the setters for some reason.


----------

